# Self/homemade paper tuning stations ???



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

DIY section plenty pm me if you need advice


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

kybowhunter15 said:


> Does anyone have paper tuning stations plans I could make at the house? The only archery shop where I'm located wants 30$ to paper tune my bow and I'm not gonna pay that if I can make one cheaper


There are lots of ways to build a paper tuner. Many of them cost much less than $30. Sasquech is right about some really nice ones in the DIY section. However, there are even cheaper ways to do it than the PVC frames. 

In a pinch, I once used a step ladder. This needs to be propped up so that the paper is plumb.

Another time I used 2 pieces of 1 x 4 board about 2 1/2 feet long and drilled holes for arrows a couple of inches from each end and assembled them to make a frame. Then I mounted it on a tripod and used binder clips to hold the paper on the arrows. This one worked really well. 

Another cheap one is a frame of 1" x 1" wood hung from the ceiling. Tape paper to it and when not in use, swing it back up to the ceiling.

I've never seen one, but I've heard of using a piece of cardboard with a square cut out of the middle. Tape paper over the hole and prop up the cardboard in front of the bale. 

Any of these need to be at least 3 feet away from the bale to allow the arrows to pass through the paper before sticking in the bale.

There are two keys to getting good results from paper tuning: 
One is to use only one arrow. Spin them to find the straightest one you have, and use it for all paper tuning. There is enough variation among even the best arrows that you will be chasing your tail to frustration if you try to tune with two arrows with sufficient differences. Once you get one arrow to tune, then you can check your other arrows.
Second is to tune from at least three different distances. Like a stopped watch is right twice a day, even the worst flying arrows are straight at one point of their of their oscillation. The distance need not be long. The fletching has straightened out even a poorly flying arrow by 12 to 15 yards.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is where I got the idea for the two boards and two arrows frame:

https://www.sausa.com/product.php?id=86&category=41

Their price is a bit high and doesn't have the second board to hold the paper tighter.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Simply two 1x2's 1 dowel cut in half drill two holes at the ends of the boards insert dowels holding two boards apart use simple black paper clips and mount on a tripod or set on top of some thing an screw it down 1 arrow from the target. Good to go "1$ for the 1x2 1$ for the
Quarter inch dowel.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Pvc.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i use a portable PVC frame myself ^^^^^ 10 feet pvc. 1 tee 4 -90s and 2-straight to get the right height.. if needed then a re-rod to stand it up you can make the frame any size i use nu-colored news paper. then tape the paper to it....make the frame just a little larger than the paper you intend to use. the straight pieces are use to get the right height you can add or sub. so you shoot at a level target...


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Sasquech said:


> Simply two 1x2's 1 dowel cut in half drill two holes at the ends of the boards insert dowels holding two boards apart use simple black paper clips and mount on a tripod or set on top of some thing an screw it down 1 arrow from the target. Good to go "1$ for the 1x2 1$ for the
> Quarter inch dowel.


tag thanks for that idea...super simple I have all that stuff sitting around here somewhere


----------

